# Los Magnificos Car show and concert pics!



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

well I attended the car show today and snagged some pics. mostly SLABS cause thats how these fos do it big out here. low lows were representin hard though. Im pretty sure some will see their cars on here. I tried to take pics of all the plaques, but I ran out of memory. Also got some questions for some. Enjoy!!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

who does those plaques


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

what happened to the twenties on this one??


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

man i love this trunk piece here!!!


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

THATS ALL PEEPS. IF I DIDNT GET YOUR PIC, SORRY. I RAN OUT OF MEMORY. YOU GOTTA BEAR WITH ME THOUGH, IM NO PHOTOGRAPHER SO SOME PICS SUCK, I KNOW. THANKS AND ENJOY!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

looks like a 50/50 lowriders and slabs.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

it was more like 30-70, lowriders to slabs.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

more pics.....


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Anymore bike pics?


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 7 2005, 12:44 AM~4152677
> *Anymore bike pics?
> *


check on lowrider bike topic.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=340336]
[attachmentid=340335]
Kym with Cordovas Caddy from Royal Touch Bryan Tx
[attachmentid=340334]
her u go Conrad


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

[attachmentid=340344]
Catching some major air
[attachmentid=340342]
Dena?
[attachmentid=340340]
damm good angle lol


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

mann going to bed will post more tommorrow


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Nov 7 2005, 01:01 AM~4153029
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL CHUCO_@Nov 7 2005, 01:03 AM~4153038
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OLDIES HOLDIN IT DOWN AS USUAL...LOOKIN GOOD!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Here are some more...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ein anderes 
[attachmentid=340606]


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

looks 10 times better


----------



## Dookie&J-Bone (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## azinwood (Nov 7, 2005)

Here are some from Houston-Imports.com


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2005, 08:56 AM~4153833
> *looks 10 times better
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it does.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Q ~ VOLE TO SAMMY SANCHEZ FROM LATIN IMAGE CC THE CUTLASS IS LOOKING FIRME SAMMY...ORALE~ WSVCG13 LOCOS ~ FROM THE BOYS FROM THE GROVELAND !!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2005, 01:22 AM~4152879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pan


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 7 2005, 09:58 AM~4153983
> *????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I see the same thing. :dunno: 

Mosca and Lone Star get with you about their mag?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2005, 01:22 AM~4152879
> *
> Catching some major air
> 
> ...


 :uh: I didn't go to the show ... :buttkick:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2005, 01:22 AM~4152879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 10:56 AM~4154201
> *LMFAO!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 7 2005, 10:56 AM~4154205
> *:uh:
> *


 :dunno: :angel:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 06:43 AM~4153799
> *Here are some more...
> *


nice side pic of Phantom Menace.....wheres my club pic????


----------



## jedi007 (Nov 7, 2005)

We need Low Times back............. That was the peoples magazine 
Chuc, Will, Silva, Fransico Where are you....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

nice pics..but I can't see the ones on the first page....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 



> _Originally posted by azinwood_@Nov 7 2005, 07:20 AM~4153875
> *Here are some from Houston-Imports.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 7 2005, 09:59 AM~4154211
> *nice side pic of Phantom Menace.....wheres my club pic????
> *


Emailed dawg...I wanted you to see before I posted..but her it goes.


My brother's Green 64(awarded 2nd place) and model.
[attachmentid=340753]

[attachmentid=340754]

[attachmentid=340755]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey Latin, or any OTHER mod out there...can I drop the "02" from my name...theres no real reason for it and *may* be the one and only eventually.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 12:24 PM~4154715
> *hey Latin, or any OTHER mod out there...can I drop the "02" from my name...theres no real reason for it and  may be the one and only eventually.
> *


I'm not a Mod, I'm just the President :dunno:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 10:18 AM~4154679
> *Emailed dawg...I wanted you to see before I posted..but her it goes.
> My brother's Green 64(awarded 2nd place) and model.
> [attachmentid=340753]
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..came out good!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 7 2005, 12:06 PM~4155030
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ..came out good!
> *


Cool caue the other where Los turned back you and Javier had your eyes closed. Its good this one came out.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 11:12 AM~4155086
> *Cool caue the other where Los turned back you and Javier had your eyes closed.  Its good this one came out.
> *


thanx bro.......u know u part of the empizzle!!!!!!


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

I like this one!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 7 2005, 12:32 PM~4155261
> *I like this one!
> *


The car, the model or the pic?? Thanks bro. I didnt get to photoshop many of them yet...Just ran them through a batch automation to make web versions. This one I PSed in full size glory.


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

ALX CHECKING OUT ON WHAT YOU MISSED???????????


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 01:41 PM~4155347
> *The car, the model or the pic??  Thanks bro.  I didnt get to photoshop many of them yet...Just ran them through a batch automation to make web versions.  This one I PSed in full size glory.
> *



the whole overall look of the pic is good.


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 7 2005, 12:18 PM~4155709
> *the whole overall look of the pic is good.
> *


YEP I AGREE


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 7 2005, 12:32 PM~4155261
> *I like this one!
> *


yeah she's cool...according to her were engaged...cool huh


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

OHHHH I THOUGHT YOU WANTED TO BE PART OF MY FAMILY... :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 7 2005, 05:07 PM~4157089
> *yeah she's cool...according to her were engaged...cool huh
> *


ah loco...


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Nov 7 2005, 04:10 PM~4157107
> *OHHHH I THOUGHT YOU WANTED TO BE PART OF MY FAMILY... :biggrin:
> *


Ohh I do, read it correctly that's what she said not what I said


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: I GOT YOU NEPHEW IN LAW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 7 2005, 04:12 PM~4157120
> *ah loco...
> *


insane in the membrane, insane in the brain, gone insane got no brain


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Nov 7 2005, 04:17 PM~4157165
> *:thumbsup: I GOT YOU NEPHEW IN LAW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so is there like a secret hanshake I have to learn when I join the family, and do I have to switch clubs or can I keep the one I have, cuzz I like being the President


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

NA NONE OF THE ABOVE YOU JUST HAVE TO REMEMBER THE LADIES IN OUR FAMILY WEAR THE PANTS


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bitchinside_@Nov 7 2005, 04:22 PM~4157201
> *NA NONE OF THE ABOVE YOU JUST HAVE TO REMEMBER THE LADIES IN OUR FAMILY WEAR THE PANTS
> *


ya'll wear skirts from time to time though right


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 7 2005, 04:07 PM~4157089
> *yeah she's cool...according to her were engaged...cool huh
> *


Yeah but according to you shes your future ex-wife.....welcome to the club hahah :thumbsup:


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 04:31 PM~4157276
> *Yeah but according to you shes your future ex-wife.....welcome to the club hahah :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 7 2005, 04:25 PM~4157225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like the stripper pole one....I had trouble lighting that shot...I think my cam over compensates ffor the flash by making everything thats not lit up REALLY dark.

hmmmm maybe my technique is wrong. You got pics of girls with like a snippet of car in the background. I spent my time trying to get more car with a girl by it.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WHATS THE DAMN DEAL H-TOWN HOMIES? CONGRATS TO ALL YOU WINNERS OUT THERE!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Whut it do?! How did you guys do?


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

like my mom said way to go hypnotized family on a job well done....


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 04:36 PM~4157312
> *hmmmm maybe my technique is wrong.  You got pics of girls with like a snippet of car in the background.  I spent my time trying to get more car with a girl by it.
> *


When I take pics of girls, I focus on the girl cuz it's hard to get both with so many people around you. I also crop them. I use them for the model section anyways. I think its better not to have a girl posing if you want to focus on the car. That's my opinion.

BTW, I really like your pics.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WE TOOK HOME A 1ST IN 70'S
AND A 3RD IN 60'S

2 OUT OF 3 AINT BAD.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 7 2005, 11:32 AM~4155261
> *I like this one!
> *


looks alot better with extened a arms


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

:biggrin: HERE'S MY 12'' BIKE


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

WHAT'S UP CHILI MAN??(CUZ)


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=341472]

[attachmentid=341474]

[attachmentid=341475]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=341477]

[attachmentid=341479]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=341513]

[attachmentid=341516]


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

like all the pics


----------



## WitchBlade_TE (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 10:18 AM~4154679
> *Emailed dawg...I wanted you to see before I posted..but her it goes.
> My brother's Green 64(awarded 2nd place) and model.
> [attachmentid=340753]
> ...


The model was cute? Was she meant to match the Empire colors? Either way she looks cute.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WitchBlade_TE_@Nov 7 2005, 08:03 PM~4158665
> *The model was cute? Was she meant to match the Empire colors? Either way she looks cute.
> *


No that was a last minute wardrobe change on her part. Maybe she wa strying to match me with all the red and black I been wearing lately.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

where are the pictures of the girls in the official Los Magnificos gear?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I didnt get to pick up a set for my model on saturday cause I was all dirty helping set up with my brother, but John did. His model wore the outfit and he has the pics of her. I was under the impression I would be able to get her one on Sunday based on the size she needed. Apparently there were no more, or so I was told.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

YUCK THEM CHICKS ARE NASTY LOOKING


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Provok, where u find these girls...and do they get all skimpy for free or is throwing some cash their way necessary?


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Nov 7 2005, 08:08 PM~4159692
> *YUCK THEM CHICKS ARE NASTY LOOKING
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Nov 7 2005, 08:45 PM~4158987
> *where are the pictures of the girls in the official Los Magnificos gear?
> *


[attachmentid=342152]
[attachmentid=342150]


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Nov 7 2005, 03:29 AM~4153456
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  OLDIES HOLDIN IT DOWN AS USUAL...LOOKIN GOOD!!
> *


  We really appreciate it carnal


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 7 2005, 11:45 PM~4160259
> *[attachmentid=342152]
> [attachmentid=342150]
> *


Firme, you got all yourpics edited?? I got straight resizes but they still look weird to me so I also have resizes with touchup. Are these web sizes fine or you want full versions too?

Resize
[attachmentid=342413]

Resize and Touchup
[attachmentid=342414]


Gotta love that Automated Batch for editing loads of pics at once!! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 7 2005, 10:16 PM~4159754
> *Provok, where u find these girls...and do they get all skimpy for free or is throwing some cash their way necessary?
> *


I'm to poor to give them any cash. Some are my homegirls. We need to go hang out at strip clubs and make friends. That will be our best bet.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 8 2005, 08:34 AM~4161637
> *I'm to poor to give them any cash. Some are my homegirls. We need to go hang out at strip clubs and make friends. That will be our best bet.
> *


I met one that goes by Garcelle and would do it but for dinero. Shes a tall one and they call her Tower of Power. PLus they are already used to being naked or semi-naked at least.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 8 2005, 09:34 AM~4161637
> *I'm to poor to give them any cash. Some are my homegirls. We need to go hang out at strip clubs and make friends. That will be our best bet.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2005, 08:40 AM~4161661
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah they are your friends while you have money...once thats gone they make new friends there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2005, 09:41 AM~4161667
> *Yeah they are your friends while you have money...once thats gone they make new friends there.
> *


 :biggrin: You learn quick Danielson :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2005, 08:41 AM~4161667
> *Yeah they are your friends while you have money...once thats gone they make new friends there.
> *


Not if you know how to spit game.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 8 2005, 10:16 AM~4161782
> *Not if you know how to spit game.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Game or no game, those rucas are out for the green and are pro's at hustling it out of peoples pockets. But if you do run across some good chickenheads, invite me to the photoshoot :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 8 2005, 09:16 AM~4161782
> *Not if you know how to spit game.
> *


Well enlighten me o wise game spitter :biggrin:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 7 2005, 05:09 PM~4157616
> *WE TOOK HOME A 1ST IN 70'S
> AND A 3RD IN 60'S
> 
> ...


WHO TOOK 1ST IN 60'S? CHOSEN FEW


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Nov 7 2005, 10:08 PM~4159692
> *YUCK THEM CHICKS ARE NASTY LOOKING
> *


That looks like MAGIC MATERIAL. :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2005, 08:17 AM~4161788
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Game or no game, those rucas are out for the green and are pro's at hustling it out of peoples pockets.  But if you do run across some good chickenheads, invite me to the photoshoot  :cheesy:
> *


Like the ones Friday night....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Nov 8 2005, 12:42 PM~4162644
> *Like the ones Friday night....... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH yeah! lol


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 8 2005, 08:34 AM~4161637
> *I'm to poor to give them any cash. Some are my homegirls. We need to go hang out at strip clubs and make friends. That will be our best bet.
> *


Well let me know when you decide to go I want to make some friends too


----------



## FIXATION (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Nov 7 2005, 09:08 PM~4159692
> *YUCK THEM CHICKS ARE NASTY LOOKING
> *


THEY ARE SOME UGLY ASS FEMALES WITH NO ASS DAMN SON FIND SOME NICE LOOKING FEMALE TO REPRESENT.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 7 2005, 10:55 PM~4159584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's a lot of sharpie eyeliner i must say, whoever did the pinstriping, i need their # to get my ride pinstriped. :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2005, 12:52 PM~4163234
> *that's a lot of sharpie eyeliner i must say
> *


we should buy stock in Sharpie in case that style blows up...seeing as to how lots of models are wearing that these days.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

damn double poster!! accidentally hit add reply instead of edit doh


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2005, 01:53 PM~4163241
> *we should buy stock in case that style blows up...seeing as to how lots of models are wearing that these days.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2005, 01:54 PM~4163252
> *damn double poster!!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2005, 12:55 PM~4163261
> *:twak:
> *


sorry mayne


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2005, 01:56 PM~4163269
> *sorry mayne
> *


it's ok :happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 8 2005, 12:34 PM~4162584
> *WHO TOOK 1ST IN 60'S? CHOSEN FEW
> *


ITS COOL. DONT MIND LOSING TO THE 62.


----------



## texasproud (Nov 8, 2005)

The show Sunday was great. The last few years Los Magnificos has really gotten to be a much better show. Hats off to all the winners. To Jon and Teresa looking forward to next year! :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## texasproud (Nov 8, 2005)

The show Sunday was great. The last few years Los Magnificos has really gotten to be a much better show. Hats off to all the winners. To who ever puts on the show great job and looking forward to next year!


----------



## raser_x (Nov 8, 2005)

more pics of the ladies......thax :thumbsup:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

:ugh:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Good pics. Looks like a good show.


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP HTOWN


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

SUP GOOFY


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

One more...the disks will be ready shortly... :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=343122]


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Nov 8 2005, 03:26 PM~4164609
> *SUP GOOFY
> *


wuz up pimp.....  ....


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

My boy Lord Los lookin good at the MAG!!


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

My Prince's pedal car "Baby Menace".... :cheesy: I built this for his first birth day..


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

Gentlemen - 
Here are just a few from the bikini contest. I trust you enjoy. 

- tonyvaladez.com
[attachmentid=343203]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 8 2005, 09:44 PM~4167937
> *Gentlemen -
> Here are just a few from the bikini contest. I trust you enjoy.
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: look at david's face and big john must be scared cause he's looking the other way....!!!!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Im wondering where that butterfly came from!! :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

tony valadez...awesome site homie. you use strictly digital or digital SLR? I am wanting to look into the Canon 8MP Digital SLR at Fry's for $1400.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

One more for now.

tonyvaladez.com
[attachmentid=343224]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=343238]


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=343243]


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

This was one of my favorites from the bikini contest. I tell you, you guys
down there in Houston have some very talented women! I have always 
enjoyed a Houston bikini contest, definitely in a category of their own.

- tonyvaladez.com
[attachmentid=343247]


----------



## tonyvaladez.com (Oct 8, 2005)

Dualhex02 - 
Thanks for the compliment on my site. That is my main source of income so
I had to go all out on it. The more professional image is always a seller with the
clients. As far as my preference, digital SLR is the only way to go. You have way
more control over your image as opposed to a point and shoot camera. Not knocking anyone that has one, I just need that latitude for the profession that I am
in. Try looking into the new 5D that just came out about two weeks ago. First affordable full frame ship camera by Canon ranging at about 13 megapixels, priced at $3200 for the body only. That is my next toy, if all goes well here within the next week or so. Thanks again for the kind words.

- tonyvaladez.com


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 8 2005, 10:48 PM~4167970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: look at david's face and big john must be scared cause he's looking the other way....!!!!!!!
> *


i aint never scurreddddd


just glad i didnt get hit by the flying shoe lol


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 8 2005, 10:08 PM~4168143
> *This was one of my favorites from the bikini contest. I tell you, you guys
> down there in Houston have some very talented women! I have always
> enjoyed a Houston bikini contest, definitely in a category of their own.
> ...


looks like el baile del sapito


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Nov 8 2005, 10:20 PM~4168256
> *i aint never scurreddddd
> just glad i didnt get hit by the flying shoe lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 8 2005, 11:15 PM~4168214
> *Dualhex02 -
> Thanks for the compliment on my site. That is my main source of income so
> I had to go all out on it. The more professional image is always a seller with the
> ...


holy crap 3200 !! I thought my $999 Sony DSC-F828 was mucho expensivo. 3200 for a body only?!? Id rather get a HD digital Camcorder and shoot videos...besides my PC isnt powerful enough to handle photoshopping 13MP full images. ESPECIALLY if you are using raw mode as opposed to compressed to .jpg mode..Damn I know I can get pretty big prints with the 8MP but how big can 13MP go? Full wall size?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

HLC hoppers line up!...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I dont know why but i like that logo :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 8 2005, 11:48 PM~4167970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: look at david's face and big john must be scared cause he's looking the other way....!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 9 2005, 12:08 AM~4168143
> *This was one of my favorites from the bikini contest. I tell you, you guys
> down there in Houston have some very talented women! I have always
> enjoyed a Houston bikini contest, definitely in a category of their own.
> ...


ay buey!


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 8 2005, 11:08 PM~4168143
> *This was one of my favorites from the bikini contest. I tell you, you guys
> down there in Houston have some very talented women! I have always
> enjoyed a Houston bikini contest, definitely in a category of their own.
> ...


LIKE ARNOLD WOULD SAY 





GET DOWN


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I guess that chick can levitate like that Chris Angel (or whatever) dude. I think he made a deal with the devil.... :0 So was this pic on her flight up on on her way down?

Tony, What MP cam did you use on this? Mine is 8MP but I set it to 5MP and Jpg compressed and even like that each pic is over 2MB. The ones I posted are resized and touched up in Photoshop to 500x?. Gotta love that automated Batch. You just set it......AND FORGET IT! hahaahh


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 8 2005, 08:48 PM~4167970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: look at david's face and big john must be scared cause he's looking the other way....!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

Dont know why but PhotoShop CS at my work made this pic grainy when I recreated it here...when I made this messing aroudn last nitgh at home on Photoshop 7 it looked WAAAAAY better. hmmm some setting? Should have saved it then.
[attachmentid=343594]


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2005, 10:28 AM~4170088
> *Dont know why but PhotoShop CS at my work made this pic grainy when I recreated it here...when I made this messing aroudn last nitgh at home on Photoshop 7 it looked WAAAAAY better. hmmm some setting?  Should have saved it then.
> [attachmentid=343594]
> *



I like this one way better!!

Specially the shirt she is kneeling on. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 9 2005, 10:28 AM~4170088
> *Dont know why but PhotoShop CS at my work made this pic grainy when I recreated it here...when I made this messing aroudn last nitgh at home on Photoshop 7 it looked WAAAAAY better. hmmm some setting?  Should have saved it then.
> [attachmentid=343594]
> *


looks like her drawers fell down when you glance at it. :0


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

Got a pic with it unblurred....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

[attachmentid=343623]


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 8 2005, 01:09 PM~4163363
> *ITS COOL.  DONT MIND LOSING TO THE 62.
> *


Just messin with yall boys . We cool.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2005, 12:21 PM~4170837
> *Just messin with yall boys . We cool.
> *


----------



## texasproud (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 8 2005, 10:48 PM~4167970
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: look at david's face and big john must be scared cause he's looking the other way....!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 8 2005, 11:44 PM~4167937
> *Gentlemen -
> Here are just a few from the bikini contest. I trust you enjoy.
> 
> ...


:0 Tony ... How's Dora?! Tell her Dena Alaniz said Hello! (we went to college together at El Centro :biggrin :wave:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2005, 01:52 PM~4163234
> *that's a lot of sharpie eyeliner i must say, whoever did the pinstriping, i need their # to get my ride pinstriped.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

that sorta reminds me of something I saw this weekend!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

oohhh firme....firmelooows...Look what I just won off of ebay!!









Tripiod is sold seperately, its just a Tripod Dolly. For 5.50 plus Shipping.

and this...


[attachmentid=344761]
6x9 Muslin backdrop....itll fit ok on my 10x20 backdrop stands  
this was 10.49 plus SnH


Gotta head in the right direction. Any other backdrop color ideas?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0 :0 























<--Flash hot shoe by the shutter switch?? wth?!?


This is the new sony that replaces my model under the Enthusiast category on Sonystyle.com
Cyber-shot® DSC-R1

My poor outdated camera








Cybershot DSC-F828


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Nov 9 2005, 09:32 AM~4170106
> *I like this one way better!!
> 
> Specially the shirt she is kneeling on.  :biggrin:
> *


Hey that''s my shirt she's on :cheesy:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

wuz up Htown...


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 10 2005, 12:15 PM~4178724
> *Hey that''s my shirt she's on :cheesy:
> *


Thank you for providing the spokes and juice plug  Actually, at first, I thought u were trying to protect her delicate knees. I guess it served a dual purpose. You were like a mad SnJ Street Teamer!!


----------



## Senor_Magic (Oct 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 10 2005, 12:29 PM~4178819
> *Thank you for providing the spokes and juice plug    Actually, at first,  I thought u were trying to protect her delicate knees.  I guess it served a dual purpose.  You were like a mad SnJ Street Teamer!!
> *


Oh but I was doing both dear friend...SnJ street team sounds like a good idea


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Senor_Magic_@Nov 10 2005, 12:31 PM~4178832
> *Oh but I was doing both dear friend...SnJ street team sounds like a good idea
> *


Yeah give the kids out there some free stuff in exchange for plastering the town with promotional info and materials. I do that sometimes for Streetwise.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 10 2005, 11:42 AM~4178519
> *oohhh firme....firmelooows...Look what I just won off of ebay!!
> 
> 
> ...


cool cool cool..........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 10 2005, 11:47 AM~4178539
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


there's nothing wrong with the 828...but I should be getting the new one in January......


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

hey toro...did you use a soft effect filter on the second and last one?? Or was that a photoshopped effect?


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)




----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Nov 10 2005, 08:26 PM~4182400
> *
> *


Thank ya kindly....it was tough getting her there but i think it paid off....and alot of the ladies complimented cause she wasnt all half naked.


----------



## timetaker (Mar 1, 2004)

My wife gave me shit about the pic but like I told her LIL was the first time I saw that pic. :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMER PIMPSON_@Nov 10 2005, 08:35 PM~4182462
> *My wife gave me shit about the pic but like I told her LIL was the first time I saw that pic.  :roflmao:
> *


Shit?! but why? Its a wholesome faily friendly pic... :dunno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 10 2005, 07:58 PM~4182165
> *hey toro...did you use a soft effect filter on the second and last one?? Or was that a photoshopped effect?
> *


yes.....that's what I used.....with no graininess added....I don't like the grainy look...I think I better take a digital imagine class.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Nov 11 2005, 02:07 PM~4186912
> *yes.....that's what I used.....with no graininess added....I don't like the grainy look...I think I better take a digital imagine class.....
> *


I am reading digital photography for dummies.....I know on my DSC F828 the higher the film speed the grainier it gets....so I stay away from 800 and even from 400 speed ISO. ....Or whatever the fastest 2 are. Also Sony CCDs work way better outside in the sun than indoors. I think the F828 lens barrel is so long it is difficult for light to get to the CCD in low light settings and flash at close distance overpowers it.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

CCDs are charged coupled devices

i learn that in xray school :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 11 2005, 03:24 PM~4187263
> *CCDs are charged coupled devices
> 
> i learn that in xray school  :uh:
> *


The F828 has a new Sony 2/3" type eight megapixel four color (RGBE) CCD

And for those who dont know...

charge-coupled device (CCD) is a light-sensitive integrated circuit that stores and displays the data for an image in such a way that each pixel (picture element) in the image is converted into an electical charge the intensity of which is related to a color in the color spectrum. For a system supporting 65,535 colors, there will be a separate value for each color that can be stored and recovered. CCDs are now commonly included in digital still and video cameras.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 11 2005, 02:29 PM~4187284
> *The F828 has a new Sony 2/3" type eight megapixel four color (RGBE) CCD
> 
> And for those who dont know...
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 11 2005, 03:02 PM~4187172
> *I am reading digital photography for dummies.....I know on my DSC F828 the higher the film speed the grainier it gets....so I stay away from 800 and even from 400 speed ISO.  ....Or whatever the fastest 2 are.  Also Sony CCDs work way better outside in the sun than indoors.  I think the F828 lens barrel is so long it is difficult for light to get to the CCD in low light settings and flash at close distance overpowers it.
> *


I guess I'm just used to it.......from the 707 ........and it does do nice work outdoors


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 7 2005, 08:46 AM~4153947
> *Nice pan
> *


Puro BURRO!!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

very nice pictures on page 9 and 10 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Better late than never...about 1/3 of the pictures have been posted on the losmagnificos website (www.losmagnificos.org)

The actual show article is at:
http://losmagnificos.org/lm2005.htm


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 7 2005, 09:55 PM~4159584
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I knew I had seen them girls before!!! Mixed Metal!

[attachmentid=350374]


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 15 2005, 03:15 AM~4207866
> *I knew I had seen them girls before!!! Mixed Metal!
> 
> [attachmentid=350374]
> *


groupies


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 15 2005, 07:13 AM~4208250
> *groupies
> *


we love groupies...heheheheheee


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 15 2005, 11:22 AM~4208883
> *we love groupies...heheheheheee
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 15 2005, 11:40 AM~4209436
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I think you need to post a few more up Provok...but without the guys..heheheh


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 15 2005, 11:40 AM~4209442
> *I think you need to post a few more up Provok...but without the guys..heheheh
> *


That guy is me. :biggrin: 

But here you go.


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

Here goes one of my favorites.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 15 2005, 11:50 AM~4209500
> *Here goes one of my favorites.
> 
> 
> ...


wow....looks like that would be one of my favorites too...hehehehe...and the other pic...fucking camera phones are the shit...heheheheeh.....and damn..that's some nice underwear there...


----------



## PINKY85 (Sep 22, 2005)

This show was way too loud. what happened the the 13"s. nobody in houston rolls 13"s or what?


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKY85_@Nov 15 2005, 02:12 PM~4210420
> *This show was way too loud. what happened the the 13"s. nobody in houston rolls 13"s or what?
> *


13"s on this Cadillac.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 15 2005, 02:30 PM~4210938
> *13"s on this Cadillac.
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS MODEL SHE'STHE BEST ONE YET


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 15 2005, 08:08 PM~4213084
> *I LOVE THIS MODEL SHE'STHE BEST ONE YET
> *


is that you by any chance??????? heheheheh


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

NOPE, THAT'S MY NIECE....


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 15 2005, 10:44 AM~4209468
> *That guy is me.  :biggrin:
> 
> But here you go.
> ...


THAT CRAP IS FREAK'IN NASTY....
EYE'S SHOULD NEVER HAVE TO SEE SOMETHING GROSS LIKE THAT..
SORRY PROVOK BUT I KNOW THERE'S BETTER CHICA'S THEN THAT... :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 16 2005, 05:36 PM~4218971
> *THAT CRAP IS FREAK'IN NASTY....
> EYE'S SHOULD NEVER HAVE TO SEE SOMETHING GROSS LIKE THAT..
> SORRY PROVOK BUT I KNOW THERE'S BETTER CHICA'S THEN THAT... :biggrin:
> *


I agree, she has no nalgas, just huesos.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 16 2005, 04:30 PM~4218930
> *NOPE,  THAT'S MY NIECE....
> *


so is her aunt as cute as her?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2005, 04:38 PM~4218982
> *I agree, she has no nalgas, just huesos.
> *


Hey no sean gachos...pobrecita! As my dad would say..."se le hielaron las cañas." To some people that NAssatall look is scrumdiddlyumptious

:0 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 16 2005, 05:47 PM~4219064
> *Hey no sean gachos...pobrecita! As my dad would say..."se le hielaron las cañas."  To some people that NAssatall look is scrumdiddlyumptious
> 
> :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


She needs to take her No-assetone pills. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2005, 04:51 PM~4219097
> *She needs to take her No-assetone pills.  :biggrin:
> *


we need a pic of the tetas...hehehe


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 16 2005, 05:54 PM~4219118
> *we need a pic of the tetas...hehehe
> *


fo sho fo sho. lol


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2005, 04:54 PM~4219122
> *fo sho fo sho.  lol
> *


ok ok..I stand corrected....a pic of the tetas..and a bag on the face...I was just informed of some critical ummmm info...heheheh


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 16 2005, 04:42 PM~4219010
> *so is her aunt as cute as her?
> *


hmmmmmmmm...maybe I shouldn't wait for an answer....cuz if it takes this long to reply...a paper bag is needed as well.....hehehe..sorry I asked


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

i don't think so toro


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

hey toro here's a pic of my family we don't have ugly people in it...lol


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 16 2005, 06:31 PM~4219339
> *hey toro here's a pic of my family we don't have ugly people in it...lol
> *


Gewhich one is you?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 16 2005, 05:31 PM~4219339
> *hey toro here's a pic of my family we don't have ugly people in it...lol
> *


why is it so small..and which is you..........


----------



## RicardoMontalban (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 16 2005, 06:35 PM~4219369
> *why is it so small..and which is you..........
> *


 :uh: *ahem*


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 16 2005, 06:31 PM~4219339
> *hey toro here's a pic of my family we don't have ugly people in it...lol
> *


I WONDER WHY YOUR NOT IN THAT PICTURE? LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Nov 16 2005, 11:32 PM~4221480
> *I WONDER WHY YOUR NOT IN THAT PICTURE?    LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 16 2005, 05:38 PM~4218982
> *I agree, she has no nalgas, just huesos.
> *


LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
TRYING TO CAPTAIN UNDERCOVER LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMER_@Nov 17 2005, 08:53 AM~4223110
> *LMAO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> TRYING TO CAPTAIN UNDERCOVER LOL :biggrin:
> *


because i called it like it is? sharpie eyebrows and two protuding bones for asscheeks? that ruca needs to join a circus for the clown routine.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 17 2005, 07:46 AM~4223293
> *because i called it like it is?  sharpie eyebrows and two protuding bones for asscheeks?  that ruca needs to join a circus for the clown routine.
> *


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Anonymous_@Nov 16 2005, 09:32 PM~4221480
> *I WONDER WHY YOUR NOT IN THAT PICTURE?    LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SINCE YOU KNOW ME SO WELL, YOU KNOW I WOULDN'T BE IN THAT PIC BECUASE I DON'T GO OUT GOTTA BABY TO TAKE CARE OF...I'M NOT LIKE MOST WOMEN WHO GO OUT ALL THE TIME I RATHER STAY HOME. YOU RARELY SEE ME WITHOUT THE BABY...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 17 2005, 09:39 AM~4223576
> *SINCE YOU KNOW ME SO WELL, YOU KNOW I WOULDN'T BE IN THAT PIC BECUASE I DON'T GO OUT GOTTA BABY TO TAKE CARE OF...I'M NOT LIKE MOST WOMEN WHO GO OUT ALL THE TIME I RATHER STAY HOME. YOU RARELY SEE ME WITHOUT THE BABY...
> *


right on......at least you keep it real that way......so post a pic of you and the baby..you don't need to go out to take a pic.....


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 17 2005, 09:39 AM~4223576
> *SINCE YOU KNOW ME SO WELL, YOU KNOW I WOULDN'T BE IN THAT PIC BECUASE I DON'T GO OUT GOTTA BABY TO TAKE CARE OF...I'M NOT LIKE MOST WOMEN WHO GO OUT ALL THE TIME I RATHER STAY HOME. YOU RARELY SEE ME WITHOUT THE BABY...
> *


So you saying that the ladies in that pic are like most women and go out all the time?!? What you really talking about?

:0


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 17 2005, 10:10 AM~4224139
> *So you saying that the ladies in that pic are like most women and go out all the time?!?  What you really talking about?
> 
> :0
> *


no dumb ass i'm talking in general not my family


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

*Hey Dual, don't let Momma Angel fool you. She never stayed home with her other kids that she kept! ???????? And why does Momma Angel get so offended?
I'm sure that Mr. Fixation and Mr. Anonymous or Big Tex will soon come to her rescue with some loving kind words. Keep up your spirits Dual, you Rock!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 17 2005, 12:33 PM~4224660
> *no dumb ass i'm talking in general not my family
> *


HEY WTF is your problem!? You dont know me well enough to call me a dumbass.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Nov 17 2005, 01:03 PM~4224886
> *Hey Dual, don't let Momma Angel fool you. She never stayed home with her other kids that she kept! ???????? And why does Momma Angel get so offended?
> I'm sure that Mr. Fixation and Mr. Anonymous or Big Tex will soon come to her rescue with some loving kind words. Keep up your spirits Dual, you Rock!!!!!!!
> 
> *


ummm thanks....stranger? Me vale...its not like I am hiding behind someone elses pictures as a representative of who I am. Thats me in the friggin avi.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 17 2005, 02:05 PM~4224902
> *ummm thanks....stranger?  Me vale...its not like I am hiding behind someone elses pictures as a representative of who I am.  Thats me in the friggin avi.
> *


That pic reminds me of The Rock :biggrin:


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

* That's funny DJ Latin!*


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

AHHH Shit here we go What the HEX is cooking?!?!
need more source material go to myspace

Fuck I gone this long without being photochopped! ahah Just let me warn you ...I am wicked with PS and a mouse and vengeful. :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 17 2005, 02:20 PM~4225010
> *AHHH Shit here we go  What the HEX is cooking?!?!
> need more source material go to myspace
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YoBro_@Nov 17 2005, 12:03 PM~4224886
> *Hey Dual, don't let Momma Angel fool you. She never stayed home with her other kids that she kept! ???????? And why does Momma Angel get so offended?
> I'm sure that Mr. Fixation and Mr. Anonymous or Big Tex will soon come to her rescue with some loving kind words. Keep up your spirits Dual, you Rock!!!!!!!
> 
> *


BITCH I'M ALWAYS WITH MY MOM AND EVEYONE ALWAYS SEES ME AROUND YOU WANNA TALK SHIT TO A ME I DON'T HIDE BEHIND FAKE NAME LIKE YOU I'M JOHN JOHN GOT THAT TRICK


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 17 2005, 02:20 PM~4225010
> *AHHH Shit here we go  What the HEX is cooking?!?!
> need more source material go to myspace
> 
> ...


Whatever happened to homechick?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2005, 10:37 AM~4231284
> *Whatever happened to homechick?
> *


AHAAHAHHAHA thats effed up!! You still have that?!? She is my homeboys ruca now and they are off on their own. She moved out from living with us a while ago. I dunno...that was the exes idea. :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :barf:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 18 2005, 12:01 PM~4231429
> *AHAAHAHHAHA thats effed up!! You still have that?!?  She is my homeboys ruca now and they are off on their own.  She moved out from living with us a while ago.  I dunno...that was the exes idea.  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:
> *


accidently ran across it looking for some photoshop material in my gmail archives. lol


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 16 2005, 04:36 PM~4218971
> *THAT CRAP IS FREAK'IN NASTY....
> EYE'S SHOULD NEVER HAVE TO SEE SOMETHING GROSS LIKE THAT..
> SORRY PROVOK BUT I KNOW THERE'S BETTER CHICA'S THEN THAT... :biggrin:
> *


That looks like MAGIC MATERIAL to me  :barf: :nono: :buttkick: :thumbsdown: :twak:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2005, 12:48 PM~4231743
> *That looks like MAGIC MATERIAL to me   :barf:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

that look like a 14 yr old crack head, i rather jack off


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIX CUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2005, 10:48 AM~4231743
> *That looks like MAGIC MATERIAL to me   :barf:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 18 2005, 11:37 AM~4231284
> *Whatever happened to homechick?
> *


It really is scary how you save all these pics :ugh: :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Nov 18 2005, 06:46 PM~4234534
> *It really is scary how you save all these pics :ugh: :uh:
> *


and your point is? i also save all your pics for special occasions


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

WHERE ARE THE HOPP PICS?????///


SOME ONE PLEASE POST THEM


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Nov 19 2005, 10:31 AM~4238176
> *WHERE ARE THE HOPP PICS?????///
> SOME ONE PLEASE POST THEM
> *


You can see them at Http://www.houston-imports.com/

they posted the pics that were taken at the show by their site.


----------



## mandingo (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 19 2005, 08:45 AM~4238215
> *You can see them at Http://www.houston-imports.com/
> 
> they posted the pics that were taken at the show by their site.
> *



tHANKS DJ LATIN 





THE HOP LOOKED BORING AS FUCK THO


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandingo_@Nov 19 2005, 11:03 AM~4238279
> *tHANKS DJ LATIN
> THE HOP LOOKED BORING AS FUCK THO
> *


 :dunno: 

didn't go.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

So wait.....An import site covered a lowrider event? HMmmm not much saki burning action going on right now? I guess its only fair for LRM and SnJ to cover some import shows huh?!? hehehe Yeah my model at Los Mag was more an import chick...well shit both of ours are. Except mine primarily tooks pics with the euros and then later some lowlows.

Dude! they didnt even bother to color correct them hoes!! The pics are all orange and shit. PS has a batch option just "Set it and forget it"


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 19 2005, 11:35 AM~4238362
> *So wait.....An import site covered a lowrider event?  HMmmm not much saki burning action going on right now?  I guess its only fair for LRM and SnJ to cover some import shows huh?!? hehehe  Yeah my model at Los Mag was more an import chick...well shit both of ours are.  Except mine primarily tooks pics with the euros and then later some lowlows.
> 
> Dude! they didnt even bother to color correct them hoes!!  The pcs are all orange and shit.  PS has a batch option just "Set it and forget it"
> *


:uh: so you and that chick dating yet?


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 19 2005, 10:39 AM~4238369
> *:uh:  so you and that chick dating yet?
> *


ok ok i know bitch and whine....I know but they look nicer when you do. Sheesh i can never make me happy! '>

which one?!? my model?!? Dude if you knew the story from the previous weekend...I dunno she is kinda out there.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 19 2005, 11:40 AM~4238375
> *ok ok i know bitch and whine....I know but they look nicer when you do.  Sheesh i can never make me happy!  '>
> 
> which one?!?  my model?!?  Dude if you knew the story from the previous weekend...I dunno she is kinda out there.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'll call you later on. Might have a small bbq and then probably go to Show Palace.


----------



## 3ONE2 RIDERS (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 8 2005, 11:52 AM~4163234
> *that's a lot of sharpie eyeliner i must say, whoever did the pinstriping, i need their # to get my ride pinstriped.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
hook me up chicago needs a good pinstriper too!!!!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 19 2005, 10:43 AM~4238385
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I'll call you later on.  Might have a small bbq and then probably go to Show Palace.
> *


That sounds dope...u talkin bout HLC tomorrow or something at your crib?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 19 2005, 11:50 AM~4238404
> *That sounds dope...u talkin bout HLC tomorrow or something at your crib?
> *


at my crib today. tomorrow is another bbq. got to go pick up supplies for that one.


----------



## YoBro (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Nov 17 2005, 04:32 PM~4225986
> *BITCH I'M ALWAYS WITH MY MOM AND EVEYONE ALWAYS SEES ME AROUND YOU WANNA TALK SHIT TO A ME  I DON'T HIDE BEHIND FAKE NAME LIKE YOU I'M JOHN JOHN GOT THAT TRICK
> *



 Lil Rash head kid. Were you raised with all your brother and sisters........NO!......The reason you're always around is because...no comment.....I'm being told to get off the computer and stop talking crap to you all. Sorry! Don't drink any silicone!!!!Ha! Ha! Ha! (inside joke) I know you know what I mean. By the way, I may a girl but, I don't need momma cleaning my nose.


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 19 2005, 10:51 AM~4238407
> *at my crib today.  tomorrow is another bbq.  got to go pick up supplies for that one.
> *


Sounds like a plan but it depends when I am done getting the second tattoo...I got veritas i need aequitas. I need justice.


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YoBroad_@Nov 19 2005, 09:59 AM~4238433
> * Lil Rash head kid. Were you raised with all your brother and sisters........NO!......The reason you're always around is because...no comment.....I'm being told to get off the computer and stop talking crap to you all. Sorry! Don't drink any silicone!!!!Ha! Ha! Ha! (inside joke) I know you know what I mean. By the way, I may a girl but, I don't need momma cleaning my nose.
> *



:uh: .....


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

damn write some books already


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

If anyone happens to have any pictures of Los Magnificos and the concert part, can ya'll message me because I am looking for some before Monday.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Nov 8 2005, 08:56 PM~4167582
> *My Prince's pedal car "Baby Menace".... :cheesy:  I built this for his first birth day..
> *


im loving that paint job


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ALL I GOT WAS PICS OF TEEF AND L-BOWS :biggrin:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Any picture of the concert? I know it was a while back but I need some!


----------



## Dualhex02 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have maybe like 2 assless and carless shots you can maybe use. 1 has a guy like tagging or spraypainting a face on this big surface and one of like the 3 DJ guys at the turntables. Will that help at all?


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah send them too me!


----------

